

Weave: a Web-based Analysis and Visualization Environment - ddw
http://ivpr.github.com/Weave/

======
mwexler
Great name, but I kind of wish folks would recognize that visualization is
more than just overlaying geodata on a map.

That's an important and huge step, and one that used to cost real bucks to do
on a computer... but this project seems to be built around geo data as the
foundation of your data, and that becomes limiting when analyzing data that
has nothing to do with geography.

Given the parent group driving this development (<http://www.oicweave.org/>),
it's not surprising that it's so geo focused. That what they built it for. But
"GWEAVE" doesn't roll off the tongue as nicely.

The interface is fun and lots of cool elements here... but I look forward to
more demos and features that examine data independent of geo. Given that the
code is GPL, perhaps folks will help add more non-geo approaches and integrate
it with R, etc.

~~~
mbsmrtic
Hi, Weave has more visualizations than maps. Here's a simple grouping of
interacting scatterplots, for example, that I was using to analyze some health
data.
[http://www.flashbit.com/weave.html?defaults=chinaCholesterol...](http://www.flashbit.com/weave.html?defaults=chinaCholesterol.xml)
It is integrated with R. R is calculating the lines of regression, the
correlations and p values shown. Here is a grouping of parallel coordinates
visualizations, again analyzing health data.
<http://www.flashbit.com/weave.html?defaults=corStaples.xml>

~~~
mwexler
Ah, a demo! This is pretty fun to use. While I wish it weren't flash, I now
see more of the power of the tool...

You should have shots and movies of these setups on the site to show the
power; every screenshot and demo movie I saw shows maps.

------
euroclydon
Sounds cool, but for a "web based" system, it's strange they have nothing to
demo but screen shots and movies.

~~~
jpastika
There is a "Demos" section on the <http://www.oicweave.org/> page with a few
working examples.

